# Question about breeding



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

I've got 6 rbps in a 125 and 4 of them are showing breeding colors and behavior.....but i've also noticed a big increase in aggression between the 4 of them......i've never had any problems with fin nips or fighting and now they are all tore up since this has started....is this normal behavior during breeding???


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Completely normal. With succesive breeding, the aggression will ease, but it's always a part of mating. Ours are usually not very aggressive anymore, but yesterday one of the males got his upper lip bit and it looks like he has a white moustache. Watch them closely and be ready to remove any that get beat too bad.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

With succesive breeding,it may also increase as the instinct becomes more habitual.Yes this is perfectly normal.
when the male from 1 pair first bred, he thought of the eggs as no more then just poo.Now he would kill anything that goes near the nest including me lol.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

FormulatedFire said:


> I've got 6 rbps in a 125 and 4 of them are showing breeding colors and behavior.....but i've also noticed a big increase in aggression between the 4 of them......i've never had any problems with fin nips or fighting and now they are all tore up since this has started....is this normal behavior during breeding???


add peat moss/ black water extract. In my experiance highering the temp a little out of the ordinary and adding some feeders increases the chance of them breeding.

I'm a very experiance breeder. But I don't post here. I will start posting here and sharing my experiance and what I know with people here that need help.


----------

